# Hey You!!!



## electro.love (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello everyone, how is ur day? I'm a makeup lover and blogger from the Caribbean island of Trinidad.. hope to become as skilled as you!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey electro.love!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 5, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra! What part of Trinidad are you from?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## coachkitten (Mar 7, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So glad that you joined!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2010)

welcome to the forum! i hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 10, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi sweetie!!


----------

